# Browning Folding bow



## bentcam (May 19, 2006)

*folding bow*

don't know about browning, but the fred bear line had one about 10yrs ago. was high dollar bow, not many made, i only had 1 in the shop. they worked. jim


----------



## like.2.fly (Apr 5, 2016)

I have one, a 1974 Browning Folding Hunter, 50#.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I had one from BC Canada in the 70s. 52" axal to axel. Loosen the limb bolts by hand and the limbs were on hinges allowing the bow to fold up. Swing the limbs out and hand tighten the bolts and the bow was back the way it started. It was made for travel.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It was a compound and you had to be careful with the steel cables when folded.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wasn't that a bow that Jerry Killian sold when he owned Chek-It sight company back in about the mid to late 70's?


----------

